# 2011 Dc Mlf



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

Board: 2011 DC MLF 150
Bindings: 390 Boss
Where: Big Boulder, PA

Weight: 140
Height: 5'7"
Show size: 9

Conditions: Hardpack, Sunny, amazing park

Pre-ride thoughts: I heard it was sort of stiff and a solid all around park board and a team favorite.
Flex: Definitely a little softer than i thought it'd be. I was definitely stable but i was still able to press it on rails. It seemed stiffer at the tips and a little more flex between the inserts. This thing had some mean pop.
Stability: Super stable at high speeds, nice stability carving, AMAZING off booters
Jibs/Jumps: Solid on jibs, not a straight up jibstick but it got the job done for sure. On jumps this thing was fantastic. Super good edge hold and pop off jumps with a nice light swing weight. 

Summary: I loved this board. I'm definitely gonna try and pick one up. It's definitely for that park kid who likes charging around and going fast, who doesn't want a strict jib board, something that'll shred anything you throw at it.

Bindings: These are my personal bindings and in my opinion one of the best bindings on the market. Super adjustable, super light, super comfy, nice all-around flex.


----------

